# Inwin 909 Batmetal



## dtien87 (Jan 22, 2017)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
- CPU Intel Core i7-7700K - VGA ASUS ROG Strix GeForce® GTX 1080 A8G- MSI Z170A MPOWER GAMING TITANIUM- RAM Corsair DOMINATOR Platinum 32GB DDR4 Bus 2666Mhz- Ô cứng SSD PX-512M8PeG- Nguồn máy tính Seasonic M12II 750 Evo - Vỏ case máy tính In-Win 909 silver- Fan case Thermaltake Riing 12cm RGB Tripple- Màn hình LG 34UC98 Curved Ultra wide QHD- APC water cooling custom metal tube

*Mods:*
- Watercooling with Metal Tube - Some spare part for Inwin 909

Customer like Batman and want full metal PC so we introduce with him : inwin 909 with Metal tube


----------



## 20mmrain (Jan 23, 2017)

I love the build... looks great. My only hang up is the republic of gamer's "Asus logo" with a evident MSI motherboard. Even if this build was sponsored just seems like it was the wrong way to go. It would have been better with a different catch phrase. So I give it a 7 even though I appreciate the hard work behind it.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jan 24, 2017)

.....any use of Batman = automatic victory


----------



## ICYtheDragon (May 10, 2017)

Can I commission you to do some pipework on my machine that I am finishing up ? where are you located brother ?


----------



## Caring1 (May 11, 2017)

The one obvious flaw in that case is having USB ports down low where I would kick them when the case is under the desk.


----------



## Mike Rollins (May 20, 2017)

What kind of tubing did you use on this build? Is the the Alphacool Brass Chrome tubing? I'm about to start on a new build, and I'm considering using this kind of tubing. I just don't know how difficult it is to bend (your's looks great with straight tubing and fittings which I could do), and how did you cut and chamfer the ends?


----------

